# Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!



## heck (6. Februar 2008)

Hallo, ich möchte gerne am Samstag so ca. 6 Dorsche fangen. Für dieses vorhaben habe ich mir Neustadt als Revier ausgesucht. Nun würde ich gern wissen wo die kleinen Racker rumhängen und was sie gerade gerne fressen. Also, besten Dank und Petri gruß Heck!


----------



## Nordlicht (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

Also da es sich nicht um einen Freitag handelt sondern um einen Samstag und der auch noch auf den 09.02.2008 fällt kann ich dir mit Gewissheit sagen du solltest auf jeden Fall Pilker und/oder Twister benutzen |uhoh:


----------



## djoerni (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

andy da liegst du ein wenig falsch... samstags beißen sie nur auf wobbler!:q


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

neee - Fischboulettenboilies am 0,60er Haar!


----------



## mot67 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

wenn du ganz grosses pech hast, dann fasten die dorsche von heute bis ostersonntag...


----------



## Kistenmann (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

Wattwurm in Ehren.....kann niemand verwehren :g



.
.
.
.
oder so |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

Frag mal hornhechteutin, der ist da öfter unterwegs und kennt sich aus.


----------



## BSZocher (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

Also ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht von 12  bis Mittag eine gejerkte Bananenschale am Haar angeboten wirkt Wunder.....
Ansonsten vor der Sportschau nur helles Bier als Lockstoff.....und ab der Tagesschau Haargel aber nur wenn "Wetten daß..." im ZDF läuft....und irgendwie Ostern und Weihnachten zusammenfällt......

Schön mal wieder Bluna zu sein... |uhoh:


----------



## Schutenpiet (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

Gaaanz einfach: Haken !!!!!


----------



## heck (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

ok also bis Mittag einen leichten Obstsalat und danach einen schweren Krustenbraten|bla:. Aber mal im ernst ich hatte mir gedacht so im flachen 4-5m mit Wobbler und kleinen Kopytos oder wo sitzen die Jungs jetzt ...?


----------



## MFT Sutje (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

Ich hab vor zwei Wochen vor Grömitz in 2,5-4m Tiefe 11Dorsche bis 70cm auf Spöket in Gold/Schwarz und Gnö in Rot/Schwarz gefangen,nicht geschleppt,sondern geworfen,wollten eigentlich Mefo´s ärgern,die haben sich aber Bitten lassen.

Am ende des Tages war Gelb der Bringer,der Blinker is ein dänisches Model,Marke Boss.


----------



## HD4ever (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

bei Neustadt gibts am Sa keine Dorsche ! #d
die sind da schon alle richtung Norden unterwegs wo wir dann am So mit dem Kutter aufschlagen ... :m
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
deine Köderwahl passt schon - muß man nur noch suchen


----------



## heck (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

Wie siehts eigentlich mitm Herring aus, sammeln sich die Jungs schon vorm Hafen? Ich war das letzte mal im Dezember mit der Forelle raus, da spielte sich alles im Flachen bei ca. 6 m ab. habe da Super auf nen kleinen Pilker ca. 40 gr. in grün gefangen. Habe den Pilker so mehr oder weniger nur über den Grund geschliffen mit ganz kleinen Hüpfern das hat sie richtig heiß gemacht. Ich glaube diese führung kommt der Bewegung vom Taschenkrebs ziemlich nahe.


----------



## rahnschote (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

Das Stimmt...,mir kommt es mittlerweile so vor , als würden die jungs nur noch krebse fressen!!!Deshalb fische ich in der kalten jahreszeit mit braunen Gufi´s bei hellem wetter,und orange bei bedecktem wetter,und das ganze mit sehr wenig bis gar keiner Pilkbewegung!
Das klappt echt gut...:m


----------



## heck (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

wenn der Grund es hergibt bestücke ich den Pilker mitm zweiten Drilling oder ich befestige ihn direkt am Wirbel und lasse ihn dann in der Abdrift einfach über den Grund schleifen. Teilweise lupfe ich ihn kurz an und die Bisse schlagen ein wie ne Bombe.


----------



## Carphunter81 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

Hey Bube,
was nimmst Du eigentlich für Drogen?
Wie soll den jmd. im Vorfeld sagen auf was die Fische und wo sie beißen?
Wenn ich das könnte, würde ich mich selbstständig machen...
Gruß


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*



Carphunter81 schrieb:


> Hey Bube,
> was nimmst Du eigentlich für Drogen?
> Wie soll den jmd. im Vorfeld sagen auf was die Fische und wo sie beißen?
> Wenn ich das könnte, würde ich mich selbstständig machen...
> Gruß


 
#d :q |sagnix


----------



## rahnschote (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

Hey Heck, was fragste überhaupt.. du weißt ja wie es geht!
mietest du nen boot in Neustadt oder hast du nen eigenes ...?


----------



## heck (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*



Carphunter81 schrieb:


> Hey Bube,
> was nimmst Du eigentlich für Drogen?
> Wie soll den jmd. im Vorfeld sagen auf was die Fische und wo sie beißen?
> Wenn ich das könnte, würde ich mich selbstständig machen...
> Gruß


 
Jage du mal deine Karpfen und belästige mich bitte nicht mit irgendwelchen unangebrachten Gehirnblähungen |uhoh: vielleicht solltest du auch mal das Wort Ironie googeln.

@rahnschote
Ich erkundige mich gerne vorm Angeln über die aktuelen Bedingungen. Habe leider kein eigenes, hab eins bei Kalles gebucht.


----------



## rahnschote (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

Hast nicht zufällig noch nen platz frei...?


----------



## duck_68 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

Currywurst mit Pommes.............


----------



## Carphunter81 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

Ein Student! Was denn sonst... #q
Die ham ja sonst nix zu tun... *g*


----------



## heck (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*



rahnschote schrieb:


> Hast nicht zufällig noch nen platz frei...?


 
sind leider schon drei man aber wir könnten dich mit deinem bb in schlepp nehmen #6

übrigens bb, habe alles zum bb-angeln zuhause rumliegen hat aber leider noch nie das salzwasser gesehen vielleicht könnte man mal ne action planen...


----------



## Kistenmann (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

*Offtopic an*
#d Das das immer so entgleiten muss ist echt schade fürs Board #d
*Offtopic aus*


----------



## duck_68 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*



Kistenmann schrieb:


> *Offtopic an*
> #d Das das immer so entgleiten muss ist echt schade fürs Board #d
> *Offtopic aus*



Bei dieser Art der Formulierung eigentlich kein Wunder - oder


----------



## heck (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

genau ich wollte doch nur ein paar tips aber so sind sie die schwaben:q


----------



## heck (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*



Carphunter81 schrieb:


> Ein Student! Was denn sonst... #q
> Die ham ja sonst nix zu tun... *g*


 
wenn du so oft mit dem kopf gegen die wand haust sehe ich scwarz für dich:vik:


----------



## rahnschote (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

@Heck,wurde vor 3 Wochen am knie operiert,deshalb muß das belly leider im keller bleiben...!aber in ein ,zwei wochen darf es wieder raus zum spielen...meld mich denn mal...
ich sitz jetzt schon seit 3 wochen in der Bude und dreh bald durch,wenn ich nicht bald mal wieder salzwasser riechen kann...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

Hey Leute, lasst euch bitte nicht aus dem Konzept bringen. Es muß doch mal möglich sein ohne irgend welche Agressionen und offtopic Labereien einen Thread zu führen.
@Carphunter, was sollen bitte solche Sprüche, ich muß Heck da mal Recht geben, bleibe bei deinen Karpfen und lass den Rest hier in Ruhe. Jeder kann seine Fragen stellen und wie er das macht ist seine Sache.
Wenn du mir antworten möchtest dann mach das bitte per PM, in diesem Thread stand nun genug offtopic. |wavey:


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

2 drillinge an einem pilker? na das würd ich ja gerne mal sehen!

tip zum "no-moving pilken" : pilker runterlassen, auf die bootswand legen, solange einholn bis die schnur ein wenig stramm ist also kontakt zum pilker besteht und dann einfach nur festhalten. dabei bekomm ich immer viel bisse, wenn ich die rute grade mal so hängen lasse weil ich was essen bzw trinken will :vik:


----------



## Kistenmann (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

@Meersangler Schwerin
Schade, dass es hier keinen "Danke" Button, wie im boote-forum.de gibt.... Ich hätte ihn gedrückt |rolleyes


----------



## marcus (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

Hallo, das mit dem "No Moving" Pilken funzt?
Ob das auch mit Heringsfetzen bestückten Jigkhacken geht?

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

Na Jörg,
dann werden wir mal die nächsten ernstzunehmenden Threads einrichten:
-Was frißt der Dorsch am Sonntag in Boltenhagen
-Was frißt der Dorsch am Sonntag in Heiligenhafen
usw.....:m

Ist doch wirklich nicht so, dass man hier nicht helfen will. Aber muß das wirklich sein? Es besteht doch nicht die Pflicht, neue Threads zu eröffnen. Aber es gibt doch wirklich genügend Fragen und Antworten zu den Themen:
-Pilkrute in der Ostsee ( wobei natürlich unterschieden werden muß, ob diese dann auf dem Kutter B aus dem Hafen A oder dem Boot x in der Bucht y eingesetzt wird.
-Pilker, Pilkergrößen, Farben, Fabrikate...

Irgendwann muß man doch auch einmal die Satire ertragen, wenn dann jeder seinen eigenen Gerätethread aufmacht, wenn er es mal an die Ostsee schafft.
Und: Die Fische von gestern haben einen großen Nachteil: Die wurden bereits gefangen und stehen nicht mehr an der gleichen Stelle auf den gleichen Köder...|bigeyes


----------



## Sinned (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

Da aber zur Zeit in dem Thread "was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen" mal überhaupt nichts geht, dieser jedoch die meisten Fakten zu den Fängen liefert, kann ich es dem Autor dieses Threads die Veröffentlichung dessen nicht verübeln.


----------



## Yupii (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*



marcus schrieb:


> Hallo, das mit dem "No Moving" Pilken funzt?
> Ob das auch mit Heringsfetzen bestückten Jigkhacken geht?
> 
> Gruß Marcus


es kommt auf die Größe der Hacke an#d:q


----------



## Dorsch_killer (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

also

auf 8 meter tiefe
in richtung grömitz
auf wattwaurm
mit einem blei 40g und Harken
war letze woche dort 34 Dorsche 2 schollen(1 Tage mit 3 Leuten)

viel spaß


----------



## Yupii (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*



Dorsch_killer schrieb:


> also
> 
> auf 8 meter tiefe
> in richtung grömitz
> ...



Dann werde ich im April von Neustadt aus auch mal mit waurmern#c und kurzen und langen Harken :vik:mein Glück versuchen|supergri


----------



## Dorsch_killer (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

ich habe ganz normale Wurm Harken genommen für aal aber eine größe Größe.
noch nen tipp
nciht auf anker gehen sonder hinten vom boot runter.
durch die bewegen vom boot tanzt der wurm und wird leicht über den Grund geschleppt


----------



## Yupii (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

dann erkläre mir doch bitte mal, was ne normale Wurmharke ist#c


----------



## Dorsch_killer (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

Ganz normal AAl Harken bzw Wurm Harken bekommest du in jeden angelladen sag einfach Wurmharken und du bekommst auch Wurm harken.

oder nimm meintet wegen Schollen Harken gehen genau so aber der Wurm geht schneller flötten


----------



## Eur0 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*



Dorsch_killer schrieb:


> Ganz normal AAl Harken bzw Wurm Harken bekommest du in jeden angelladen sag einfach Wurmharken und du bekommst auch Wurm harken.
> 
> oder nimm meintet wegen Schollen Harken gehen genau so aber der Wurm geht schneller flötten



Ich glaub Ha"R"ken bekommst nur im Baumarkt


----------



## Dorsch_killer (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

haha alles kalr


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

Mann, dass das euch nicht schon beim Schreiben schmerzt!!!|rolleyes

Ist echt heftig!|bigeyes

Wie wäre es mit jedesmal 20 Cent in die Boardkaffeekasse für "Harken" oder "Hacken"???

Und am Jahresende könnten wir dann nett mit alle Mann essen gehen...|supergri

Tut mir ja leid für dies offtopic, aber #h, ist schon bissele nervig.


----------



## hausmeisterkrause (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mann, dass das euch nicht schon beim Schreiben schmerzt!!!|rolleyes


 
...und vergesst beim Angeln mitte die Abha*c*kmatte nicht!!!


----------



## tonnetto (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

Hallo..
schon mal nach gedacht??????????????????

LAICH ZEIT.... fressen nicht..
schmecken nicht.....#6


----------



## Monsterqualle (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*



tonnetto schrieb:


> Hallo..
> schon mal nach gedacht??????????????????
> 
> LAICH ZEIT.... fressen nicht..
> schmecken nicht.....#6



Irrtum. Schmecken gut, besonders der Rogen. Am besten gleich wenn der Dorsch an Deck kommt den Bauchraum leersaugen und mit einem kräftigen Schluck Dorschmilch nachspülen. Gibt nix leckereres. Das musst Du mal probieren.:m


----------



## lügenbaron (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Irrtum. Schmecken gut, besonders der Rogen. Am besten gleich wenn der Dorsch an Deck kommt den Bauchraum leersaugen und mit einem kräftigen Schluck Dorschmilch nachspülen. Gibt nix leckereres. Das musst Du mal probieren.:m


 

Jan manchmal bist du echt Ekelig#d:v


----------



## rahnschote (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

@Heck- Und was hat der Dorsch jetzt gefressen???habt ihr ein paar zusammengekriegt bei dem Top Wetter?


----------



## Fishaholic (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

So....
Die Pilker sind fast noch heiss vom gießen, später werden sie noch lackiert und am Dienstag dürfen sie Ihren Job ausüben!
Ich werd auch eine Art Schleiftechnik ausprobieren: Pilker nur mit zwei Einzelhaken am Kopf montiert, ein Stück weit drüber nen Beifänger. Hoffe das fängt! In Norge hats geklappt. Besonders bei Schellfisch und Dorsch

Bis denn


----------



## heck (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

Moin, also wir haben im flachen angefangen und alles mögliche ausprobiert, war aber Totehose. So in 20m tiefe haben wir dan Dorsch gefunden. Einer hatte zwei Dorsche auf Wattwurm dazu kammen dan noch etliche Wittlinge. Ich habe drei Dorsche auf einen grünen Snaps-Blinker 25gr. gefangen. Den habe ich mit einem Herringsvorfach schleifendhüpfend am Grund angeboten. Meine beiden Mitangler hatten normal gepilkt und null kontakt, zeigt mal wieder wenig Bewegung viel Fisch oder so...


----------



## duck_68 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*



heck schrieb:


> Moin, also wir haben im flachen angefangen und alles mögliche ausprobiert, war aber Totehose. So in 20m tiefe haben wir dan Dorsch gefunden. Einer hatte zwei Dorsche auf Wattwurm dazu kammen dan noch etliche Wittlinge. Ich habe drei Dorsche auf einen grünen Snaps-Blinker 25gr. gefangen. Den habe ich mit einem Herringsvorfach schleifendhüpfend am Grund angeboten. Meine beiden Mitangler hatten normal gepilkt und null kontakt, zeigt mal wieder wenig Bewegung viel Fisch oder so...



Du wolltest ja nicht auf mich hören.... Nu haste den Salat:m:m:m


----------



## Fishaholic (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

http://img228.*ih.us/img228/5329/dsc00058ff3.th.jpg

Damit lass ich es ab Dienstag schleifen


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*



Fishaholic schrieb:


> http://img228.*ih.us/img228/5329/dsc00058ff3.th.jpg
> 
> Damit lass ich es ab Dienstag schleifen




Top!!!#6

Dann kannst du ja hier berichten, auf was der Dorsch, am Dienstag, so appetitmäßig steht...:m|rolleyes


----------



## HD4ever (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Irrtum. Schmecken gut, besonders der Rogen. Am besten gleich wenn der Dorsch an Deck kommt den Bauchraum leersaugen und mit einem kräftigen Schluck Dorschmilch nachspülen. Gibt nix leckereres. Das musst Du mal probieren.:m




wie gut das das geschmackssache ist ... :v |uhoh:
bei dem Gedanken krümmt sich mir so einiges zusammen #t
aber am So war es bei uns auch nicht soooo berauschend.
Immerhin hab ich 3 schöne Dorsche erwischt die 2 leckere Filet-Mahlzeiten ergeben ...


----------



## heck (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

Neuer Samstag neues Glück, ich spar mir mal die Frage was die Dorsche fressen aber vielleicht hat jemand nen Tip für ne gute Stelle zum Watangeln. Bis jetzt war ich ein paar mal vor Sirksdorf und in Dazendorf. Dazendorf gefällt mir eigentlich sehr gut vom Grund her, viel Seegras und große Steine. Ich würde gerne mal ne neue Stelle ausprobieren mit ähnlichem Grund ...


----------



## Carphunter81 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

bei viel seegras musst erstmal ne harke durchziehen.
dann geht das vieeel besser... #6

nee, spaß. das hört sich doch ganz gut an.


----------



## duck_68 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

Leuchtturm Dahmeshöved - da sollte auch was für Watangler zu holen sein, ansonsten kaufe Dir das kleine blaue Büchlein über Angelstellen an der schleswig-holsteinischen Küste (Angelführer Ostholstein)


viel Erfolg fürs kommende WE

Martin


----------



## Fishaholic (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

Hi!
Also so bissig wie erhofft waren die Ostseedorsche mal wieder nicht diese Woche, aber beklagen müssen sich meine Freunde und ich jetzt nicht. 
Am Dienstag bissen sie am Besten auf Silber-Gelb-Orangene Pilker und die Gummifische haben sie sich voll reingehauen. Am Mittwoch bissen sie auf alles und nichts. Am Donnerstag waren vorallem Blau-Silberne Pilker gefragt, aber auch die Gelben. Wenn auf Gummi gefangen wurde hatten sie ihn voll drin. Ein Angler aus Oberbayern hatte nen 25,5 kg Fisch gefangen, er war mit schwarzem Beifänger gehakt. Am Freitag waren auch wieder blaue und gelbe Pilker vorne, ich habe mit weiss gefangen.
http://img218.*ih.us/img218/8135/dsc00072id8.th.jpg


----------



## Dr. Komix (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

Super Dorschmami.#6

:v


----------



## Fynn_sh (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

Geeeeiler Fisch #6:q

|muahah:

Wo bleibt eigentlich der Thread zum neuen deutschen Dorschrekord? |kopfkrat Ich warte schon seit 2 Tagen :q


----------



## marv3108 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

Ich auch. 

Ich vermisse eigentlich die Fangmeldungen von der MS Forelle und MS Südwind?! Hab noch nichts gelesen. Oder werden nur auf der Einigkeit die großen gezogen??


----------



## Fynn_sh (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*



marv3108 schrieb:


> Ich auch.
> 
> Ich vermisse eigentlich die Fangmeldungen von der MS Forelle und MS Südwind?! Hab noch nichts gelesen. Oder werden nur auf der Einigkeit die großen gezogen??



Kam der Rekord nicht von der Forelle?
Hatte da irgendwas mit 29kg gelesen |kopfkrat


----------



## marv3108 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

wo stand das denn? hier im board?


----------



## Fynn_sh (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

Ne darauf warte ich ja noch :m

Habs in einem anderen Forum gelesen.


----------



## marv3108 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

die meisten trauen sich wohl nicht zu schreiben?!

 sonst gibts von den anderen ja wieder schimpfe:c

schade eigentlich...


----------



## Fynn_sh (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

Hab jetzt aber eine 100% Quelle ...
Da kam definitiv ein Fisch von ü29kg raus, wohl am 15.02 auf der Forelle. 

Gibt dazu aber keinen weiteren Kommentar von mir #q


----------



## marv3108 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

warum kein kommentar? auch um diese jahreszeit ist es mal interresant zu wissen was und wieviel und wo gut gefangen wird. 
ich fahre auch um diese jahreszeit los. aber nicht unbedingt zum................! ich hab ab frühjahr immer wenig zeit und muss nunmal in den wintermonaten los. 

fährts du jetzt nicht los?


----------



## Fishaholic (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

Kenn ich! Normalerweise fahren wir erst nach der Laichzeit los, aber da wir eine Gruppe von 11 Freunden sind, war es leider nicht einfach da nen Termin zu finden! Vorallem weil die meissten im Baugewerbe oder vgl sind bleibt da nur der Winter. Wenn man aber draussen war und die Massen an Netzen gesehen hat und was die Fischer dann ausgeladen haben, da fällt es einem schwer ein schlechtes Gewissen zu bekommen. Der schnitt auf der Einigkeit war diese Woche bei ca 1 Fisch pro Angler und es wurden kaum Laichdorsche gefangen. der große wurde mit dem Beifänger in der Nähe eines Netzes gerissen. Absoluter Zufallsfisch! Ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass die Fische die gerade laichen auch fressen. Ich lass mich aber gerne belehren. 
Weiß jemand von den aktuellen Meerforellen Fängen? Auf die hatte ich es die Woche nämlich auch probiert, aber leider ohne Erfolg.

MFG


----------



## Fynn_sh (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*



marv3108 schrieb:


> warum kein kommentar? auch um diese jahreszeit ist es mal interresant zu wissen was und wieviel und wo gut gefangen wird.
> ich fahre auch um diese jahreszeit los. aber nicht unbedingt zum................! ich hab ab frühjahr immer wenig zeit und muss nunmal in den wintermonaten los.
> 
> fährts du jetzt nicht los?



-Weil ich diese gezielte Art auf Laichdorsche zu fischen (ja, das macht die MS Forelle) einfach pervers finde! 
-Weil ich die Angler nicht verstehe die auf solch einen Fisch auch noch stolz sind. 
-Weil das Fleisch des Fisches eh total schei** ist!
-Weil das Fangen dieser Fische zu 90% aus Reißen besteht!
-Weil....

Dat wars aber von mir dazu...


----------



## marv3108 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

ich hatte doch geschrieben, dass ich nicht gezielt auf die ........angele, sondern weil es mir spass macht und ich sonst keine zeit dazu habe. es gibt kutter die die gebiete nicht anfahren. mit denen fahr ich z.b.. da wären ein paar meldungen mal interresant.


ich verstehe die aufregung manchmal nicht;+


----------



## Klaus S. (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

Immer wieder das Gleiche :vik:

Am Samstag hat der Dorsch noch auf Orange-Schwarz-Glitter (Kopyto) gebissen und das sehr heftig. Die Bisse kamen aber nur mit roter Dorschbombe (40 Gr.) und auf gelber Dorschbombe mit gleichem Gufi kam nicht ein Biss.


----------



## Fynn_sh (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*



marv3108 schrieb:


> ich hatte doch geschrieben, dass ich nicht gezielt auf die ........angele, sondern weil es mir spass macht und ich sonst keine zeit dazu habe. es gibt kutter die die gebiete nicht anfahren. mit denen fahr ich z.b.. da wären ein paar meldungen mal interresant.
> 
> 
> ich verstehe die aufregung manchmal nicht;+



War doch auch gar nix gegen dich 
War die Antwort auf deine Frage, warum ich kein Kommentar zu dem Fisch abgebe


----------



## schrauber78 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*



heck schrieb:


> Hallo, ich möchte gerne am Samstag so ca. 6 Dorsche fangen. Für dieses vorhaben habe ich mir Neustadt als Revier ausgesucht. Nun würde ich gern wissen wo die kleinen Racker rumhängen und was sie gerade gerne fressen. Also, besten Dank und Petri gruß Heck!


Pommes-Schranke!


----------



## marv3108 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

War doch auch gar nix gegen dich 
War die Antwort auf deine Frage, warum ich kein Kommentar zu dem Fisch abgebe  		 	 		 		 		 		 		 		 			 				__________________
				Wind ist nur ein mentales Problem! (H. Mortensen) 


alles klar. von wo fährts du denn immer so? oder haste nen eigenes boot?


----------



## Fynn_sh (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*



marv3108 schrieb:


> War doch auch gar nix gegen dich
> War die Antwort auf deine Frage, warum ich kein Kommentar zu dem Fisch abgebe  		 	 		 		 		 		 		 		 			 				__________________
> Wind ist nur ein mentales Problem! (H. Mortensen)
> 
> ...



Bin immer mit der Sirius gefahren, aber jetzt wo die weg ist gefällt mir das alles nicht mehr so :c

Echt schade das der Kahn weg ist.


----------



## marv3108 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

die ist doch schon lange weg. biste seit dem nicht mehr draussen gewesen?

gibt doch echt gute kutter. blauort, silverland usw.. da fängt man(n) samstags #6immer spitze!!!


----------



## Fynn_sh (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

Naja doch, 2 mal Blauort, paar mal Langeland...

Aber dat is alles nix finde ich |rolleyes

Die Sirius war einfach ein absolut geiles Schiff!


----------



## Fishaholic (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was frist der Dorsch am Samstag!*

Ich bin im Juni für zwei Wochen in Schleswig und möchte von dort aus nicht nur auf Mefo sondern natürlich auch auf Dorsch, wo lohnt es sich da denn hinzugehen, bzw welchen Kutter kann man aus dem Umkreis empfehlen? Lohnt es sich vom eigenen kleinen Boot aus zu angeln?


----------

